# Live Detailing Class - Canvas and Vinyl Top Cleaning and Protecting



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Live Detailing Class - Canvas and Vinyl Top Cleaning and Protecting

*Everything you need to know to clean and protect canvas cloth tops and vinyl tops.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued.....

These live online classes are the real-deal. I don't do mock-up. Interestingly, I'm pretty confident I share MORE technique and meaty detailing information in these live classes than we ever shared on either of our 2 TV shows.

*
Here's the canvas top we'll be using to teach correct cleaning and protecting techniques. *










When a canvas cloth top is in good condition - when it rains - water should BEAD-UP just like water beads-up on car paint.

*Now follow me,*

Do you see good water beading on the paint on this old 2-door Ford?




























The answer of course is "no".

*Now let's go deep.*

If the paint has been neglected to the point that it no longer beads-up water....

*Do you think the top was ever taken care of?*

The answer is "no".

There is ZERO protection on this top. If there were any type of protection the surface tension would cause the water to bead-up.



















*Instead, the rain water is simply SOAKING into the canvas.*










Real-world dirt or in this case, probably bird poo










*
This is what an UN-protected canvas convertible top looks like when it gets wet.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

:bump:

We're about 3 hours out as of the time I'm making this post for this LIVE DETAILING CLASS.

Here's some before pictures of the canvas top.

*From this point of view, the top looks normal or clean.*










*
From this point of view, the top is dull and lifeless looking. It should be crisp and vibrant dark blue.*










Dirt deep down into the weave of the cloth

This is the telling picture. In the same way you can see dirt has built up in the ledge at the bottom of the glass back window, dirt has also built-up over and inside of the weave of the entire cloth top.



















*Then there's a few places with some kind of spills or contaminants....*




























We're going to show you how to clean this the safe way and then protect it and restore a water-proof surface.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

Here's a vinyl top car, an old 2-door Dodge...

*From this point of view, the top looks clean as though it's in great shape.*










*To the untrained eye - this probably looks okay? *










*This vinyl top is dirty and ready for a good cleaning and protecting.*

I took a white microfiber towel and wiped just a small section at the front driver's side corner of the top and here's what came off the vinyl and onto the cloth.










Today Yancy and I will go over how to safely clean and protect a vinyl top during a LIVE ONLINE DETAILING CLASS.


----------

